# Hymer Table Replacement



## jbeech (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a 2007 Hymer 504CL with a table that she says is too big and wants to take out.
As someone out there already knows, there are 4 bolts that fix it through the floor.
If I take these out and replace with a Fiamma base, will it cover these holes, and are the Fiamma bolts self tapping wood screws?
If you want to fit the recessed base, presumably that involves drilling out a substantial whole in the floor, or am I missing something.
Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

I took mine out of my S630 and used a light weight, loose, folding leg table, which I made up myself, with top and legs bought from Magnum.

I found that not only was the Hymer table too big, it was in the way most of the time.

The loose table stowed on the drop down bed when travelling.



Pete 8)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It must be an important need as you have posted the same thread three times...... :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Not only three times, but I don't think the ferry or tunnel operators will be interested in the problem :!: :lol: 

Just joking - give the guy a break, these are only his 5th, 6th and 7th posts


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Have a look at this post http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1318724.html#1318724

The Fiamma base will not cover the original bolt holes but it isn't particularly noticeable. The bolts are steel into captive nuts somewhere underneath. I didn't use the sunken Fiamma base as I did not want to risk weakening the floor.

You will find the smaller table makes the lounge much more comfortable.

Mike


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol:

have a look at this thread of mine (in furnishings, not Hymer)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-132122-.html

yes, the screws with the Fiamma conical fitting are self tapping - quite long, but don't go all the way through the floor!! The fitting doesn't correspond with the holes for the standard table base, but mine is covered up with a carpet piece. The conical bit sticks up a bit, but is not a huge problem to us. As you say, the recessed foot would need a big hole digging out, and we don't want to try that!

We may get a fiamma tripod base at Newbury show next weekend to enable us to use the table / leg outside.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

When I fitted my Fiamma base I used big wood screws long enough to go straight through the floor and into a bracing piece of wood underneath. The thickness of wood in the floor sandwich is (_in my opinion_) nowhere near strong enough to support a table - which is very likely to be bumped into at times.

Consider a swan-neck leg too. They are extremely versatile especially if you fit the socket on your table in an off centre position. Then a combination of rotating the leg, and the table on top of it will give a wide range of positions. _(If you do opt for a swan neck it will need to be fitted against a seat bench end or similar - so it may not be suitable for your purpose.)_

I fitted ours as an extra so we have three table options. The big free-standing one which can be used outside as well, the straight leg with its socket in the middle of the floor, and the swan-neck. A small table can be left permanently on the swan neck even while driving, as it "parks" just behind the driving seat. Very handy when you stop for a quick "Frites et merguez".

Dave


----------



## jbeech (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions, and the highlighting of my post errors - as you say, this is only my first attempts at this forum stuff. It doesn't seem that clear to me where you post the question, although tunnel operators definitely isn't the place!!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A free standing table (with folding legs) gives you the most options, and will probably be the cheapest option as well. Re-use your original table top and get a couple of fold down legs.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

jbeech said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions, and the highlighting of my post errors - as you say, this is only my first attempts at this forum stuff. It doesn't seem that clear to me where you post the question, although tunnel operators definitely isn't the place!!


Don't worry about it. The forum helpers will move your threads to the right place if you get it wrong at first.

If you post in the wrong place (_and notice your error_) just report your own post rather than start another thread, as this causes a lot of confusion - and it's impossible for the helpers to merge multiple threads without losing continuity.

Dave


----------

